# I "rammentatori"



## Leda (30 Marzo 2013)

Li chiamo “rammentatori”. 
Sono quelle persone che quando tutto sembra precipitare nel buio e tu non intravedi intorno a te nessuno spiraglio di luce, ti additano una piccola meraviglia dimenticata. 
Sono i Sileno che ti mostrano fiori di puro incanto, sono le Anna che adocchiano le pratoline, sono gli Spinoza che ti fanno piegare dal ridere, sono le Tereza con le musiche danzanti, sono le Arnicamontana con le loro poesie.
Sono tanti i rammentatori. Che non hanno niente a che fare con i volgari sollecitatori all’evasione. 
No, loro non ti distolgono dalla realtà, loro non la occultano. Ma ti rammentano quanto di buono e di bello e di degno ancora c’è. 
E ti dicono che bisogna attraversare questo buio senza permettergli di accecarti. 
Io sono grata ai “rammentatori” e voglio diventarlo anche io.
*

Marina Pierani


----------



## Tebina (30 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Leda (30 Marzo 2013)

Tebina;bt7899 ha detto:
			
		

>


Tu sei una di Loro


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2013)

Leda;bt7900 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu sei una di Loro


...grazie, ma sono sempre un pò in imbarazzo quando (non con questo termine) mi dicono che sono "balsamica".
Per me è naturale. Ci metto il cuore davvero senza...senza...non lo so.
Mi sento una persona buona e positiva, pur con i miei limiti e forse alcune persone predisposte se ne accorgono.

(imbarazzo global:unhappy


----------

